# Celebrity molestation cases



## smile72 (Nov 12, 2017)

Well, I didn't see a thread about it...so I hope I'm the first. What do you think about the recent celebrity molestation incidents... I'm not shocked about any of them there have been rumors about Spacey, Segall (?) (is he still a celebrity?), Weinstein and  Louis C.K. forever.  So I'm just pissed that Spacey came out after he admitted about him molesting or attempting to molest Anthony Rapp. Oh and I still think Alabama will make Roy Moore their next Senator although I hope otherwise.


----------



## smf (Nov 12, 2017)

smile72 said:


> So I'm just pissed that Spacey came out after he admitted about him molesting or attempting to molest Anthony Rapp.



As far as I can tell Anthony Rapp said Kevin Spacey was drunk and all Kevin Spacey has done is apologised if it happened and admitted that it was possible because he was gay & that it sounds like he was drunk at the time.

If women can't give informed consent when they are drunk, then neither should we expect Kevin Spacey. It's a bit weird that a 14 year old Anthony Rapp would be at a party with drunk men, there is obviously more to the story than we know. We don't know if Kevin Spacey was legally culpable, however that is up to the legal system to investigate.

I don't get why people are upset that he came out. It's like they think he's damaging some form of gay brand, like every gay person is responsible for the behaviour of others. I find that attitude to be worse than what Kevin Spacey has said so far.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 12, 2017)

smf said:


> As far as I can tell Anthony Rapp said Kevin Spacey was drunk and all Kevin Spacey has done is apologised if it happened and admitted that it was possible because he was gay & that it sounds like he was drunk at the time.
> 
> If women can't give informed consent when they are drunk, then neither should we expect Kevin Spacey. It's a bit weird that a 14 year old Anthony Rapp would be at a party with drunk men, there is obviously more to the story than we know. We don't know if Kevin Spacey was legally culpable, however that is up to the legal system to investigate.
> 
> I don't get why people are upset that he came out. It's like they think he's damaging some form of gay brand, like every gay person is responsible for the behaviour of others. I find that attitude to be worse than what Kevin Spacey has said so far.


No Anthony Rapp was only the first there have been like 5 or 10 other guys since then. The problem is that awful people will say all gay people are like this.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 12, 2017)

I am really not a big fan of gossip and personally wish to either know the facts or not be involved. I know that sounds a bit off, but I don't want to jump on someone until all the facts.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 12, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am really not a big fan of gossip and personally wish to either know the facts or not be involved. I know that sounds a bit off, but I don't want to jump on someone until all the facts.


For the people I've listed above (excluding Molester Moore) and Seagall...they all said that some or all of the accusations were true...so enjoy jumping!


----------



## Chary (Nov 12, 2017)

smf said:


> I don't get why people are upset that he came out.


It's because that Tweet was pretty badly written. He apologizes, explains it as drunken behavior, and comes out as gay in one breath. People are taking it as damage control. Why mention at all that you're gay, as you apologize for allegedly sexually assaulting a 14 year old? It has no bearing on the matter, and cheapens the entire apology. Not to mention that Spacey says it was just him being drunk, yet, there's still more allegations against him, and comments from many many people that he was a creep to others. Louis CK at least had the tact to apologize, without excusing himself. He fully understood it was bad behavior, and that he absolutely emotionally hurt the women involved from his actions. Apologizing doesn't fix it, but CK's tweet comparatively has more heart and emotion behind it. Spacey just comes off as apologizing only because he has to, and trying to distract people with the fact he's gay now.


----------



## Lacius (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't have much to say on this topic except that I was really disappointed to hear about Louis C.K. He was one of my favorite comedians before this.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 12, 2017)

UK wise it seems it has been going on for a little while longer. I barely follow news any more and this mostly seemed like more irrelevance that I could safely ignore.

I am all for a bit of muckracker action and time limits on actions get tricky and I can see a path to them being very long. At times I wonder if one leads to the other (I did some work for charity handling adults that went through such things as kids, there was a strong correlation between exposés and activity there and it falls in line with other aspects of psychology -- someone notable tops themselves and there tends to be a resulting spike, similar if someone decides to shoot up a joint) or if it is just a current fad in journalism as it sells clicks (it ticks most of the boxes in the introduction to sensationalism list).



smile72 said:


> The problem is that awful people will say all gay people are like this.



Oxygen thieves gonna be oxygen thieves. It is unlikely to see anything of great note happen as a result (if it is not already there it is done or just a matter of time). Why waste thought on the matter?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 12, 2017)

Lacius said:


> I don't have much to say on this topic except that I was really disappointed to hear about Louis C.K. He was one of my favorite comedians before this.


Am I a bad person if he still is one of my favourite comedians after this?
I mean, if he did bad he should pay.
But I can't help it but still find him very funny. Conflicting.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 12, 2017)

Chary said:


> It's because that Tweet was pretty badly written. He apologizes, explains it as drunken behavior, and comes out as gay in one breath. People are taking it as damage control. Why mention at all that you're gay, as you apologize for allegedly sexually assaulting a 14 year old? It has no bearing on the matter, and cheapens the entire apology. Not to mention that Spacey says it was just him being drunk, yet, there's still more allegations against him, and comments from many many people that he was a creep to others. Louis CK at least had the tact to apologize, without excusing himself. He fully understood it was bad behavior, and that he absolutely emotionally hurt the women involved from his actions. Apologizing doesn't fix it, but CK's tweet comparatively has more heart and emotion behind it. Spacey just comes off as apologizing only because he has to, and trying to distract people with the fact he's gay now.


Thank you Chary for writing this. Plus it's also that Spacey helped use the closet to deflect allegations against him in the past so...it's biting him now especially that he decided to come out this way.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 12, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Am I a bad person if he still is one of my favourite comedians after this?
> I mean, if he did bad he should pay.
> But I can't help it but still find him very funny. Conflicting.


It's up to you.I mean ALL he did was masturbate in front of women WHO didn't want to see him do that. SURE it's NOT Bill Cosby or Harvey Weinstein level bad. BUT.....


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 12, 2017)

They wait so long to say somthing just look at Bill Cosby the man can die anytime now and they know they can suck his money up and he couldn't do nothing about it.

I'm from bama so Roy Moore...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 12, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> They wait so long to say somthing just look at Bill Cosby the man can die anytime now and they know they can suck his money up and he couldn't do nothing about it.
> 
> I'm from bama so Roy Moore...



Just makes you wonder.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 12, 2017)

you guys just have to know
DON'T DO BAD THINGS KIDS, BE GOOD A PERSON IN YOUR LIFE


----------



## leon315 (Nov 12, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Oxygen thieves



LUL I've absolutely ZERO interest about gossip, but this guy has TRULY a very STRONG, SINISTER but also CREATIVE WAY to insult/minimize other people's existence.

edit: but have u guys thought things from other point of view?? if all screenplays or plot were wrote by cough ''HUMBLE SHEEPS'' cough people, they would be as boring as hell... and no one would watch it...


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 12, 2017)

Is it really a surprise?
Everybody should've known by now that Pedowood is a just a bunch of degenerates in satanic cults raping children and molesting women.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 12, 2017)

smile72 said:


> It's up to you.I mean ALL he did was masturbate in front of women WHO didn't want to see him do that. SURE it's NOT Bill Cosby or Harvey Weinstein level bad. BUT.....


Well, for me it is clear that even if I find what he did disgusting, I still find his comedy great.
Also IMHO his movie shouldn't have been cancelled. It should still be on show for anybody that wants to watch it.
Meanwhile he should pay in whatever way the law states, I don't think it is such a big crime anyway, I mean he is no Hitler, but sure there must be some kind of punishment... I am no lawyer anyway.

Well, perhaps now I will be under fire and called "misogynist" or something for stating that something as "pulling out your dick and masturbating in front of someone after you asked if that was ok" may be a crime but not as big a crime as big league genocide, but well, that's life in a PC world I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't know those guys, but, i'll tell you something that happened with a guy called Tongo. 
g h


Yeah, this guy. (He doesn't do those songs seriously) 
When the rumour started spreading, of him abusing young girls, everyone from the hispanic meme groups started defending him like dogs. 
And even now that it's confirmed, people STILL defend him.

It's the fame. It gets to them and they feel powerful, because they'll have a legion of fans protecting them.


----------



## Chary (Nov 12, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, for me it is clear that even if I find what he did disgusting, I still find his comedy great.
> Also *IMHO his movie shouldn't have been cancelled*. It should still be on show for anybody that wants to watch it.
> *Meanwhile he should pay in whatever way the law states*, I don't think it is such a big crime anyway, I mean he is no Hitler, but sure there must be some kind of punishment... I am no lawyer anyway.
> 
> Well, perhaps now I will be under fire and called "misogynist" or something for stating that something as "pulling out your dick and masturbating in front of someone after you asked if that was ok" may be a crime but not as big a crime as big league genocide, but well, that's life in a PC world I guess.


His movie being cancelled is a sign of Hollywood and big media pretending to care, despite allowing this kind of trash behavior. From what's being said about CK, it seems there might be a statute of limitations on what he's done, since it (supposedly) was a long time ago. So he might not be to legally be charged for what he's done. Canning his movie is really the only punishment he can get right now, apart from people disavowing him for doing what he's done. Personally, I don't find his comedy too funny, but I respect the way he's handled this situation. CK is a beloved enough figure to be able to probably be able to put his movie back on the table in a few years after the smoke has blown over anyways.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 12, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Is it really a surprise?
> Everybody should've known by now that Pedowood is a just a bunch of degenerates in satanic cults raping children and molesting women.


Ok seems someone doesn't like Hollywood movies.....


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 12, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Is it really a surprise?
> Everybody should've known by now that Pedowood is a just a bunch of degenerates in satanic cults raping children and molesting women.


lmao thats why i like animations.... wait a minute....


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 12, 2017)

It's never really who you were expecting. Take that one cruel guy as an example that even your favorite idol can indulge in these activities.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 12, 2017)

Kevin Spacey is the only one so far that has hurt me because I value up highly as an actor. Almost sacred cow territory where I couldn't shit on him at all. Every movie I've seen of his featured a tremendous performance by him. From Glengarry Glen Ross to American Beauty, even a slightly underrated film, Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil, I always loved his acting. In that aforementioned Eastwood directed movie, I remember his character being gay, which that planted the seed in my brain about his homosexuality being apparent. So when he revealed he was gay, I was not surprised at all, thinking he already came out. It'll be hard now to watch his movies again and I'm deeply interested in watching Baby Driver.

Don't care about Louis CK other than tracking his downfall and comparing it to Spacey. From Spacey I learned that you can turn from hero to zero within 24 hours. It's horrifying. Weinstein, not surprising, he looked greasy and sleazy. The lengths of his acts though, surprising, the idea of him doing it, not at all. Ratner, least surprising of them all, I heard rumblings of him being a dirty bitch.

This trend is scaring me big time, because I fear other of my cinematic heroes will get struck by this. Two I'll probably cry over: Tom Hanks and Clint Eastwood. Oh and lesson learned, if you run for the presidency, this shit won't bog you down, you'll still be elected and run this country...to the ground? Yeah.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 12, 2017)

smile72 said:


> Ok seems someone doesn't like Hollywood movies.....



They used to be better, but the quality of the movies is not the problem, it's how fucked up the industry is. 
Well, but even when it comes to quality, they're not good. They're being used as a platform for virtual signaling and propaganda, Hollywood is completely bought by the globalists, everything that comes out of there is bad.


----------



## smile72 (Nov 13, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> They used to be better, but the quality of the movies is not the problem, it's how fucked up the industry is.
> Well, but even when it comes to quality, they're not good. They're being used as a platform for virtual signaling and propaganda, Hollywood is completely bought by the globalists, everything that comes out of there is bad.


Not everything. Pixar is still good minus Cars of course. And I'm pretty sure sexual harassment is common EVERYWHERE it's just HEAVILY under reported.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 13, 2017)

smile72 said:


> Not everything. Pixar is still good minus Cars of course. And I'm pretty sure sexual harassment is common EVERYWHERE it's just HEAVILY under reported.



It definitely is, but Hollywood has way too many. 
Animations are excluded, mostly.

Tfw I thought Cars 1 and 3 were good ;-; 2 was weird, it just didn't make much sense.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 13, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> It definitely is, but Hollywood has way too many.
> Animations are excluded, mostly.
> 
> Tfw I thought Cars 1 and 3 were good ;-; 2 was weird, it just didn't make much sense.


agree, 2 is weird
i didn't watched 3 to see Relampago Marquinhos crashing


----------



## smile72 (Nov 14, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> It definitely is, but Hollywood has way too many.
> Animations are excluded, mostly.
> 
> Tfw I thought Cars 1 and 3 were good ;-; 2 was weird, it just didn't make much sense.


Wow I agree with you completely!


----------



## smile72 (Nov 18, 2017)

Well possibly good news it seems like *MAYBE *and I DO want to underline *MAYBE *Alabama won't elect a possible child molester, homophobe and all around evil twat Roy Moore and they *MIGHT* ELECT a Democrat by the name of Doug Jones...but who knows.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2017)

smile72 said:


> Well possibly good news it seems like *MAYBE *and I DO want to underline *MAYBE *Alabama won't elect a possible child molester, homophobe and all around evil twat Roy Moore and they *MIGHT* ELECT a Democrat by the name of Doug Jones...but who knows.


WSFA.COM IS YOUR FRIEND


----------



## smile72 (Nov 18, 2017)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> WSFA.COM IS YOUR FRIEND


Is this the local affiliate for NBC in the Montgomery Metro Area?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2017)

smile72 said:


> Is this the local affiliate for NBC in the Montgomery Metro Area?


Yes also WAKA for CBS


----------

